# How Many Amps ?



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

I just got a 16 gallon sprayer from Northern Tool, it’s the
one that they show mounted to the ATV. I’ll mount it to
the GT5000 using the same homemade universal attachment 
mount that I used for the electric spreader.

The 25hp Kohler has a 15 amp charging system and the ignition
power is from magneto’s, so it doesn’t use any of the power from
the charging circuit. The pump for the sprayer draws 7 amps and
this will be pretty much a continuous draw because I plan on doing
a lot of spraying. I’m kind of concerned about the charging system
being able to keep up, maybe I shouldn’t be.

I considered that in some other applications, the tractor could be 
used for cutting grass at night or blowing snow at night. These 
would require both the headlights and the electric clutch to be
energized at the same time. Anyone have any idea how this load
(Lights + Clutch) might match up against the 7 amp pump load ?


----------



## psrumors (Apr 25, 2004)

You should be fine. How long are you planning to run the sprayer continuous? It will get it's power from the battery. The battery can sustain 7 amps for hours without a charge.

I don't know the comparisons you ask for but say go for it, you will be fine.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

aegt5000
While I've never actually added up the current draw, while using the snowblower/cab combo, I'm running a wiper motor, flashing warning light, headlights and two taillights that I've added all with the original battery which is going on it's 5th year. I think you should be OK.


----------



## aegt5000 (Feb 22, 2004)

Thanks for the feedback guys.

sixchows…
All the stuff you run when blowing has got to be much more than
7 amps. I feel much better about my pump load now.


----------



## guest2 (Dec 27, 2003)

> _Originally posted by aegt5000 _
> *Thanks for the feedback guys.
> 
> sixchows…
> ...


Snow Snow Blowing Snow don't go starting any rumors!  LOLL
Just kidding! I'm sure you didn't mean it like that.


----------

